# french link Vs. Oval mouth and copper Vs. steel?



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

A few posts down I have a post about my instructor and friend wanting me to up my horses bit. After doing some research and reading it on here, it seems that some horses are heavy and run through a loose ring bit. So I have decided to order the same mouth piece(oval mouth) just an eggbutt instead of a loose ring. I was having trouble finding one in my price range so I ordered one that was copper but after I ordered I noticed it was a french link instead of an oval mouth(I was debating between a few and decided kept changing my mind). I was wondering how different the french link is from the oval, I was reading the post stickied on here and it says they are both a nice mild bit, but could my horse dislike the french link? Also I've never used a copper bit before, how does it compare the stainless steel? This is the bit I ordered eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I actually doubt it's french link. Unless it's under funny angle. Will be curious to see pics when you get it.

French link is very similar to oval mouth in its action. And it's also very gentle mouthpiece. Some horses seem to prefer french link, some oval. I used both on my mares.

Copper is better than ss. It has a taste in it and lots of horses likes it. All my bits are some kind of copper mix.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

the "lozenge" of the french link is designed to lie flat on the tongue when engaged. It will feel a little differenct from a bit that has a true lozenge, such as a KK ultra , which is rounder and maybe softer? not sure, but different.
Anohter bit that looks very much like a french link is the Dr. Bristol, but the main difference is that when engaged, the middle piece lies on the tongue along its' this side, so it will cut into the tongue more,


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

My daughter's trainer highly recommends the french link snaffle loose ring bits. Several different horses at the barn do great with it (daughter rides a 16.1 thoroughbred). I wanted a bit that is all gold-tone/copper---the bit as well as the rings so there were really only a few choices. I just ordered my daughter a Loose ring French Link Snaffle Bit. The trainer's is by Albicon and is reasonably priced (around $35). I got the Herm Sprenger which costs almost 3 times as much and is a heavier weight. It's GORGEOUS but now I have buyer's remorse and may return it for the less expensive Albican.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

tinyliny said:


> the "lozenge" of the french link is designed to lie flat on the tongue when engaged. It will feel a little differenct from a bit that has a true lozenge, such as a KK ultra , which is rounder and maybe softer? not sure, but different.


I have Mikmar lorenzo. It IS different from oval mouth indeed or the french link. The link is round still rather flat on both sides. Both my horses liked the bit the best (more than KK Ultra BTW). But lorenzo bits are not the cheapest (KK is just OMG! in price).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Lippy, I bet you are talking about Albacon one. :wink: AlBaCon French Link Eggbutt Snaffle Bit < Bits|Dover Saddlery . 

Those are nice bits. I started my horses in them, then switched to Mikmar (as it has more taste to it and I like lorenzo design more).


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

No not an eggbutt..definitely loose ring. I found these two in addition to the Herm Sprenger I eventually bought (and now regret because of the weight and price even though its gorgeous). My daughter's trainer has the Albicon and highly recommends it (plus think of all the other stuff I can buy if I return the high end Herm Sprenger)

Korsteel French Link Gold Loose Ring Snaffle Horse Bit

and

AlBaCon French Link Loose Ring Snaffle Bit < Bits|Dover Saddlery .


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I actually doubt it's french link. Unless it's under funny angle. Will be curious to see pics when you get it.
> 
> French link is very similar to oval mouth in its action. And it's also very gentle mouthpiece. Some horses seem to prefer french link, some oval. I used both on my mares.
> 
> Copper is better than ss. It has a taste in it and lots of horses likes it. All my bits are some kind of copper mix.


When I ordered it I had 4 or 5 tabs opened and I kept switching back and forth to narrow it down to the one I wanted to buy and I was going by picture. I didn't think it looked like a french link either. I'll take some pics when I get it. Hopefully Bella will like it as much as her oval mouth, this is her current bit Jp Oval Mouth Loose Ring Bit - Horse.com .

Glad to hear they usually like copper better, I've never used a copper bit before so I wasn't sure. 

I was looking on dover and I am astonished at how much some of these bits cost! I mean how is this one(269.90) so much different from this one(94.80)?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Rachel1786 said:


> I was looking on dover and I am astonished at how much some of these bits cost! I mean how is this one(269.90) so much different from this one(94.80)?


First, the name of course.  But in some cases the material of the bit can be pricey too.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

kitten_Val said:


> I actually doubt it's french link. Unless it's under funny angle. Will be curious to see pics when you get it.
> 
> French link is very similar to oval mouth in its action. And it's also very gentle mouthpiece. Some horses seem to prefer french link, some oval. I used both on my mares.
> 
> Copper is better than ss. It has a taste in it and lots of horses likes it. All my bits are some kind of copper mix.





kitten_Val said:


> First, the name of course.  But in some cases the material of the bit can be pricey too.


I cringe at the $100 bits, the $200+ were just jaw dropping. I don't think I've ever spend more then about $30 for a bit :lol:


----------



## Lippylulu (Dec 1, 2010)

I posted a similar question on another thread..about whether an $85 Herm Sprenger is really better than a $35 Albicon or $45 Korsteel. I like Sprenger dog collars and do think those are worth the extra money...but $200? That's really crazy. Maybe they stay shiny longer?


----------



## atomic (Aug 15, 2011)

I tried to start my 3 yo in an eggbutt french link and he really didn't like it. However my bars were a bit fat for him. I would suggest any metal that promotes salivation, copper or sweet iron. I am currently using a copper mouth loose ring with good results.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I just got the bit, it's not full copper like I was expecting(although if I had read the description I would have known that) the photo makes it look full copper. The center piece is kinda strange, not really an oval mouth, but rounder then a french link(I think, I've never used on)Kinda like a ball. I took 2 pics of it to show you guys. I'll let you know how she does when I use it. My barn owner kinda scoffed when I said I got an eggbutt french link as she really wants me to try something "with more stopping power" *rolls eyes*


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

So Bella did well in her new bit today. I didn't ride her but Summer did and jumped her, she said she was still a bit heavy(but I think that is mostly because Summer is a bit heavy handed and Bella gets annoyed) But she said her stopping was much better then with her loose ring. I'll probably ride her on Friday and I'll see if I notice a difference.


----------

